# Robinson und die Listen



## krennz (30 Juni 2009)

Für unseriöse Firmen stellt die Robinsonliste regelrecht eine Einladung dar. Da können sie nämlich feststellen, welche Adressen es gibt.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Das stimmt so nicht unbedingt. Die Daten werden mit einem hash-Code verschlüsselt. Es ist auf die Weise nur mit Vergleich des hash-Codes prüfbar, ob ein bestimmte Namen/Adresskombination in der Liste enthalten ist. Diejenigen, denen die Liste zugänglich gemacht wird, können aber daraus keine Daten auslesen.
Trotzdem ändert das nichts an der Nutzlosigkeit der Robinson-Liste.


----------



## bernhard (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: Robinson und die Listen*

OffTopic abgetrennt.


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: millionenexpress.com -  Internet Media Ltd*

Nutzlos sind die nicht. Dummerweise wirken aber Robinsonlisten eh nur bei grundsätzlich seriösen Firmen.


----------

